

Washington State University Classroom Media Systems Hacked - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/washington-state-university-students-get-surprise-video-message-hacker-class

======
privacyguru
Gotta love this part: "And really IT, get with the program and stop wasting
exorbitant amounts of money on equipment that periodically freezes and allows
unauthorized access. Consider stepping outside your personal areas of comfort
and the safe purchases dictated by popular culture. This system which you took
months and untold thousands of dollars to implement, I have re-designed in one
hour."

